# Please help! Kitten in need of a good home!



## hurricaneholly (Nov 24, 2014)

Hardly more than a kitten and obviously abandoned by previous owners, this playful, attention loving cat needs a good home! Found at the edge of a busy suburban road, she has adapted surprisingly well to being indoors and is already house-trained. She likes to be around people and is most content when sleeping on your lap! She constantly follows me around the house and even waits for me outside the door when I go to the bathroom! Unfortunately she hasn't been neutered because, as a college student, I don't have the kind of money needed to take her to the vet. She has a minor injury to her right eye but it doesn't seem to affect her vision. It's really important that we find this lovely kitten a permanent home as I'm really not in a position to give her the kind of love and care that she deserves! 

If you are interested in adopting this feline friend or would like more information, please don't hesitate to call this number: 6977183218 or look for me on facebook, my name is Holly Guy
Thank you!

Forgot to mention that I am in Athens


----------

